# Fourtitude's Pick for Fourth Audi R18 at Le Mans: Team Needs an American



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Having just welcomed in a new year, we find ourselves in that limbo where one racing season has ended and plans for the new racing season have yet to begin. Audi has shown they're already testing the latest evolution of the R18 in Sebring, and rumors have not surprisingly begun to swirl. In short, we've heard Ingolstadt could field up to four cars this year, and likely at least two of those will be hybrids. Sounds like Audi may have to add a few drivers.

We've heard former Oreca Peugeot driver Loic Duval may have already been signed by Audi Sport to fill at least one of the presumably three vacant seats that would be open should Audi field four cars. Dindo Capello was confirmed at least to be testing at the session in Sebring so we'll assume he's still in play. Likely Audi Sport test driver Marco Bonanomi will also get the call then to fill a vacant seat. Add in Duval and that leaves just one seat left.










So who should fill it? Our vote goes to Porsche factory driver and often Flying Lizard pilot Patrick Long. It's about time Audi added an American to its lineup and Ingolstadt has shown it is more than willing to "borrow" Porsche works drivers like Timo Bernhard and Romain Dumas. We're guessing Porsche wouldn't mind its factory drivers building up some prototype experience at Le Mans anyway given Stuttgart plans its own LMP1 bid in 2014.

So with whom would you fill the seat? We'd be curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## John Carter (Dec 12, 2006)

Isn't Porsche's entry scheduled for 2014, not 2013?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

John Carter;bt1467 said:


> Isn't Porsche's entry scheduled for 2014, not 2013?


It is John. Thanks for catching our mistake.


----------

